#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  Action plan - Finding a job

## Mohamed

Job hunting takes time and if you want to do it   well, you should plan carefully. Drafting an action plan could be very  helpful.  It should detail the various stages of your job search along  with timing you  want to associate with each stage.       The first step should be to analyse your career   and personal drivers. Why do you want to find a new job ? What are you  interested  in ? What are your goals, in the short and long term ? What  do you like and  what do you dislike ? Once you know what are your  drivers, you can focus on the  type of roles and organisations you would  be interested in. You should then  make a list of positions you want to  apply for. Then you can apply!
       Keep a record of the positions you have applied   for, along with the date, listing the information sent and  company/contact  name. Update your search file everyday and make sure  you follow-up each contact  following 7 to 10 days, keeping track of all  your job applications. If you are  interested in a specific role, a  specific industry and/or a particular  location, but feel you are  restricting your options, give yourself a timeframe  (1 or 2 months) to  find your ideal position. If the timeframe expires, enlarge  your search  criteria to include other viable options.


       Once you have secured an interview with a   potential recruiter, ensure that you have sufficient time to gather as  much  information as possible on the company and on the role; the  internet can be a  great source of information and now days almost every  company has a webpage  often containing a lot of detail.See More: Action plan - Finding a job

----------


## solution

*hi
if you need any engineering software
please contact to :
Solution4software@rambler.ruthanks*

----------

